
How to Swap Ctrl and Caps Lock Keys in Linux - jhibbets
https://opensource.com/article/18/11/how-swap-ctrl-and-caps-lock-your-keyboard
======
vanous
Having done this myself (ctrl key permanent failure) the article and it's
comments are listing several ways to achieve that swap.

